# Clover!



## tumtum (May 10, 2010)

This Clover my new Doubletail Veiltail Female from petco. She was marked wrong so I got her at veiltail price!


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

Wow! I love the first picture! How adorable


----------



## tumtum (May 10, 2010)

Thanks! I got lucky with that one.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

*Gasp*I love her!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

OH my word. That is one gorgeous double tail female. I have one myself and I must say, yours is prettier. LOL Shhhh... don't tell.  

Great petco find!


----------



## camsgirl95 (Jul 7, 2010)

wow i absolutely LOVE the color (btw love the name to  ) super cute!


----------



## tumtum (May 10, 2010)

Thanks! I thought it fit her since she was green, and she was a doubletail, which is kind of lucky like a four leaf clover


----------



## camsgirl95 (Jul 7, 2010)

haha it does fit... great choice


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

wow!! i love double tails!! shes sooooooooo pretty!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

She's beautiful! I love green bettas.


----------



## RandomFish (Jun 16, 2010)

Green betta!!!<33


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

She is STUNNING!! I want her lol! :] Her name fits her perfectly too lol!


----------



## alliepie (Jul 6, 2010)

What a find! She's beautiful!! Lucky!


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Clover is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

She is a real BEAUTY!!!!


----------



## Mermaid Fish (Jul 10, 2010)

I have a robot pleo named Clover lol. It's a very high-tech robot dinosaur


----------



## peaceablegarden (Jun 21, 2010)

Very cool fish!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Wiping the drool off of my keyboard right after I type this.....

OMG!


----------



## SilverCaracal (May 9, 2010)

Awwwww she's sooo cute!! Clover fits her perfectly!!!


----------



## Pixierella (Jul 15, 2010)

wow, she's a gorgeous female


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

she's beautiful!


----------



## newfiedragon (May 25, 2010)

I absolutely ADORE her colour!!!!


----------



## sampster5000 (Jul 23, 2009)

Gorgeous fish!


----------

